# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Móng Cái - Quảng Ninh : Khách sạn Trường Huy - uy tín, giá cả và chất lượng phục vụ

## moscomp

*Kính chào quý khách đến với Móng Cái:
*
*Khách sạn Trường Huy hân hạnh đón chào quý khách 
Khách  sạn tọa lạc ngay trung tâm thành phố Móng Cái, thuận tiện đi lại, gần  cửa khẩu, gần các chợ trung tâm, gần bãi biển Trà Cổ, Mũi Ngọc. 
*




Chợ Trung tâm thành phố sầm uất, nhộn nhịp....


Trà Cổ thơ mộng ....


Ngay gần Khách sạn là Quảng trường Hoà Bình với lung linh sắc mầu:

Cầu KaLong bắc qua con sông cùng tên huyền thoại....


Trà cổ một chiều hè...

*Và đây, nơi dừng chân lý tưởng cho quý khách..Trường Huy hotel Có hội  trường với sức chứa lên đến 150 khách, phục vụ ăn uống theo yêu cầu của  quý khách*







*Phòng 2 giường : 350,000 VNĐ / 1 ngày đêm
Phòng 3 giường : 450,000 VNĐ/ 1 ngày đêm*

*( phòng ngủ đạt tiêu chuẩn sao, điều hòa - nóng lạnh, truyền hình cáp, internet, điện thoại)*

*Khách  sạn Trường Huy ( truonghuyhotel) nhận làm thủ tục tham quan Đông Hưng ,  Vạn Vỹ ( Trung Quốc) trong ngày ...( làm thủ tục đi tham quan Nam Ninh,  Quế Lâm, Bắc Hải )*






 *KHÁCH SẠN TRƯỜNG HUY*

*Đại lộ Hòa Bình - phường Trần Phú - Thành Phố Móng Cái - Quảng Ninh
TEL        : 0333 887 938 
 MOBILE : 0903.449.223*
*FAX        : 0333 778 923*
*EMAIL : dntntruonghuymc@gmail.com*

----------


## moscomp

Ai có nhu cầu đặt phòng trước, có thể liên hệ tại Hà Nội để được tư vấn 0906-2-8-2-8-2-2

----------


## emgaihanoi2009

cám ơn anh đã tư vấn tốt, ở khách sạn nhà anh thật sự dễ chịu,,,

----------


## moscomp

Khách sạn Trường Huy hân hạnh đón tiếp và phục vụ

----------


## moscomp

Khách sạn Trường Huy hân hạnh đón tiếp và phục vụ

----------


## moscomp

Khách sạn Trường Huy hân hạnh đón tiếp và phục vụ 						
Nhân dịp ngày lễ 30-4 và 1-4, Khách sạn chúng tôi có chương trình tri ân khách hàng cùng với những ưu đãi dành cho tour khách theo đoàn và đặt trước
mọi thông tin chi tiết xin liên hệ theo đường dây nóng : 0903-449-223

----------


## moscomp

Khách sạn Trường Huy hân hạnh đón tiếp và phục vụ 						
Nhân dịp ngày lễ 30-4 và 1-4, Khách sạn chúng tôi có chương trình tri ân  khách hàng cùng với những ưu đãi dành cho tour khách theo đoàn và đặt  trước
mọi thông tin chi tiết xin liên hệ theo đường dây nóng : 0903-449-223

----------


## moscomp

Upppppppppppppppp

----------


## moscomp

chào mừng quý vị đến với Móng Cái, đến với Trường Huy hotel

----------


## moscomp

Khách sạn Trường Huy hân hạnh đón tiếp và phục vụ 						
Nhân dịp ngày lễ 2-9 sắp tới, Khách sạn chúng tôi có chương trình tri ân   khách hàng cùng với những ưu đãi dành cho tour khách theo đoàn và đặt   trước
mọi thông tin chi tiết xin liên hệ theo đường dây nóng : 0903-449-223

----------


## moscomp

up up up up up up  :Gossip:

----------


## moscomp

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## moscomp

upupppppppppppppppp

----------


## moscomp

upupupuppupupupupuupuppu

----------

